# Wood around Chicago



## litto747 (Feb 26, 2009)

Need some ideas on where to find wood for smoking in the Chicago area. I am out near Aurora. Anyone know of a place or ideas, much appreciation.

We cut down some trees on the golf course this winter but that won't be ready for awhile.


----------



## eman (Feb 26, 2009)

If you have any out doors stores like bass pro, acadamey outdoors or cabellas they have it 
 also sams clubs have some. anywhere that sells smokers should have it..


----------



## litto747 (Feb 26, 2009)

ok, we have a bass pro shop and I have bought the wood there.  I was just seeing if anyone has bought from places that sell fire wood, i.e. A&M Wood, and have had success.

Thanks for the help


----------



## eman (Feb 26, 2009)

only buy fire wood from someone you know ! alot of places treat the wood w/ chemicals to keep the bugs out and you dont want to use that for food.


----------



## rickw (Mar 21, 2009)

Here  is some not far from ya.


----------

